# Hello from Lima Ohio



## Limasogobudo (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello to all from lima, Ohio my name is Sensei Young I teach at two locations here in lima, ohio. I am a 5th Degree Black Belt in Karate (Godon). If your ever going to be in Lima come train with us.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 4, 2015)

Which style of karate?  I know we have folks here who train in Shotokan, Goju, Kyukushkin, and a few others.


----------



## Buka (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk, bro.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 5, 2015)

You know if you bought a goat and you were its master, you would be a master of Lima Lama.


----------



## Limasogobudo (Jul 7, 2015)

Vary funny Touch of Death I like that one. No I started in American Freestyle, But later took up more traditional side of things. I have my 3rd don in Goju Ryu, 3rd in Ryukyu, 5th in Shotokan. I then put some other things into it as I felt fit. 5th degree is the highest in our system and that is the rank I am staying at. We have a 9 kyu, 5 Don system. Our system is Young's Sogo Budo Ryu.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 7, 2015)

welcome to MT


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 22, 2015)

Limasogobudo said:


> Vary funny Touch of Death I like that one. No I started in American Freestyle, But later took up more traditional side of things. I have my 3rd don in Goju Ryu, 3rd in Ryukyu, 5th in Shotokan. I then put some other things into it as I felt fit. 5th degree is the highest in our system and that is the rank I am staying at. We have a 9 kyu, 5 Don system. Our system is Young's Sogo Budo Ryu.



Hmm…. really?


----------



## seasoned (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the site, enjoy.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Always glad to see a fellow Buckeye on the boards!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kurai (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Kewpee Burger still around?


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bionicman2k (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to MT! I'm from Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 9, 2015)

I havnt said hello yet! Hello... (its the thought that counts )


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Sep 10, 2015)

Greetings from Dayton.  Enjoy.


----------

